# Year of this raleigh?



## fxo550 (Jan 3, 2019)

Year help?










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongeese (Jan 3, 2019)

My guess 1962
I have a much more proper seat if needed.


----------



## wrongway (Jan 3, 2019)

Check for a date on the rear hub.


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 3, 2019)

wrongway said:


> Check for a date on the rear hub.



Rear hub is a single speed..thanks

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 3, 2019)

from the chain cover and straight tubes, I think it's early-mid 50s  
'51


----------



## RidgeWalker (Jan 5, 2019)

Looks like it has a front Dynohub, that should have a date. Here is a serial number resource http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html


----------



## wrongway (Jan 5, 2019)

fxo550 said:


> Rear hub is a single speed..thanks
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk



Now I see it....oops...


----------

